# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Απορία για παιχνίδι παπαγάλου

## katerina1979

Είχα δει στο internet μια ιδέα για να απασχολούνται τα παπαγαλάκια δημιουργικά και να ανακαλύπτουν μόνα την τροφή τους. Στην εφαρμογή όμως μου γεννήθηκε η απορία. 
Έλεγε λοιπόν ότι μέσα σε ένα χάρτινο φίλτρο καφέ γαλλικού μπορούμε να βάλουμε μερικά σποράκια και κάποια λιχουδιά, όπως ηλιόσπορο, να το δέσουμε σφιχτά με κάτι, δλδ σαν πουγκάκι, και να το κρεμάσουμε στο κλουβί ώστε το παπαγαλάκι να έχει περιέργεια και να το τσιμπολογήσει μέχρι να το ανοίξει και να φάει ό,τι υπάρχει μέσα. Το έκανα λοιπόν αυτό αλλά όταν ο μικρός το τσιμπολόγησε, αυτό άνοιξε από κάτω και χύθηκαν τα σπόρια και οι ηλιόσποροι στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Φαντάζομαι δεν είναι και τόσο σωστό να πάει να φάει από κάτω που μπορεί να έχει κουτσουλιές, σωστά; Άρα ποιος είναι ο στόχος αυτού του παιχνιδιού; Κάνω κάτι λάθος;

----------


## geam

καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα
δεν έχω δει το βιντεάκι, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως μπορείς να το κατασκευάσεις, φτιάχνοντας για αρχή, κάτι σαν τους κουβάδες που έχουν στα πηγάδια. Πάρε ένα πλαστικό ποτηράκι νερού, κόψε το στην μέση, κρέμασε δεξιά & αριστερά 2 κορδονάκια,  και εν συνεχεία να το καλύψεις με το φίλτρο του καφέ. όταν σκίσει το πουλάκι το φίλτρο, θα φάει τους σπόρους χωρίς να χυθούν κάτω….

----------


## katerina1979

Σε ευχαριστώ! Πολύ ωραία ιδέα. Μια απορία: εννοείς να βάλω το φίλτρο μέσα στο κουβαδάκι ώστε να πέσουν μέσα τα σποράκια;

----------


## geam

παρακαλώ…
εννοώ να περιτυλίξεις το ποτηράκι με το φίλτρο, και εάν καταφέρει ο μορφονιός σου να σκίσει το χαρτί, τα σποράκια θα βρίσκονται μέσα στο ποτήρι…

----------

